# My Puppy Penny <3 Nice to meet you!



## Madison (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

I am new here, my name is Madison and I want you all to meet my puppy Penny <3 She is 2 months old and is teacup sized, very very small, much smaller than the rest of the litter but the sweetest thing you will ever meet! 

We look forward to meeting everyone and learning together.

Here are some photos of her!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhh....welcome. Your little Penny is precious!!!

Lori


----------



## Madison (Dec 23, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ahhhhhh....welcome. Your little Penny is precious!!!
> 
> Lori


Thank you!! Nice to meet you


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Shes gorgeous x


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Awww shes such a cutieXxX


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww so tiny. Very sweet x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome, Penny is adorable


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi & welcome
she is sooo cute!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

She's adorable and oh so tiny! How much does she weigh??!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So sweet. Her eyes are so dark and beautiful!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

where did you get the little sweater she is wearing. There are some here that are looking for very small clothes
BTW...... she is adorable........ so tiny and precious


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to Chi Ppl!
Penny is adorable


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Penny is a stunning looking puppy.


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

awwww she is so so cute  welcome


----------



## Madison (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone 

I'm not sure how much she weighs yet, I will find out at the vets this week  But I was told she wont get too much bigger.

As for the sweaters, she is so small she would not fit anything that I could find, so the things she owns I have made myself for her Most are socks, cut up and sewn with beads and whatnot lol.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aw she is sooooo sweet and tiny.Welcome to the forum and can't wait to you post more pics she is so sweet.How much does she wiegh.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello!  Welcome to the forum. Penny is adorable! What a tiny lil dolly


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Such a cute face. We are looking forward to seeing more pictures of her.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi and welcome.
She is adorable! X


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

hi and welcom your baby is gorgeous x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah she is v v sweet. How much does she weigh? Her ears are up already! Mine has floppy ears ha x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello & Welcome! She is just a darling! I love the last picture


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

oh my! how cute is she!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome, I just love her pictures, she is a tiny little princess.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome! she's a beauty! how's she doing?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sooo tiny and adorable WELCOME


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello and welcome, Penny is so beautiful and tiny, bless her.

Joy xx


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She is cute...if she is eight weeks of age she will grow lots more ! She is just a baby. Good luck at the vet. You made a very nice sweater too.


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

OMG she looks adorable xx


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Penny is adorable! Hoping not to sound rude here, but there is not "teacup size" Chihuahuas. "Teacups" are nothing but small Chihuahuas, and usually the runt of the litter. If she is only 2 months old, she still has some growin' to do. Most Chihuahuas grow up until 10 months. So, there's a slim chance she's gonna remain that small.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

What a little cutie pie!


----------



## Poptart (Feb 18, 2010)

Aww she's so cute! Welcome to the forum =)


----------

